# The Goldmine. Top Cash Paid for Gold Silver & Platinum! 2nd Store Opening Today!!!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

*The Goldmine. Top Cash Paid for Gold Silver & Platinum! 2nd Store Opening Today!!!*

It's official. After working 2 weeks and till 1:30 am tonight getting it ready, the 2nd store is opening tomorrow at 10am. 

The Goldmine. 11 Miracle Strip Pkwy Fort Walton Beach. Just west of Beal Pkwy on the North side of 98 between LaQuinta Inn and Big 10 Tires. 

Go in and see JD7.62 (Jason) behind the counter, cash for gold silver and platinum, and payin better than anybody around!

And of course the original store still open at 3503 N. Palafox in Pensacola, right at the corner of Fairfield next to Camancho Bail Bonds and across from Jones Flooring.

Either store you go to, let em know your a friend of mine, and they'll give you an even higher price. Worth at least seein what any old jewelery coins or silver is worth with the prices so high right now!

One member from here this week told me he had an old broken gold watch band that wasn't able to be fixed. He expected to get a few hundred dollars in scrap price from us.

Instead we paid him $1,220.00!

Gold is at an all time record high, along with silver. You probably got cash laying in the bottom of your jewelery box, and scrap prices now are almost close to what you paid for it 10 years ago.

Come see us at either store. Forum members behind the counter in both!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

What do you pay per ounce? I have gold that I panned personally from when we lived in Alaska. Do you pay "Troy Value" or "Nugget Value"?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Congradulations on a second shop Clay!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck with the new store:thumbup:


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Clay you don't spend much time at the top on this thread before getting bumped by ablesbradley. Good luck


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Kelly, do you go to Ft Walton? Need the carpets cleaned.

Ahh... theres your number in your post. I'll just call.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx for a great job on the carpets Kelly, and goin a little extra distance. They look great!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Clay pm phone number


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Joe, makin sure you got my message yesterday.

Let me know either way. And on that roof, we'll get those details hammered out too if your still down.

Later!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Stopped by Clay's store on Fairfield and Palafox. Great people and really fair!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx Tim!

Lady I know last week said she had a bunch of old tacky jewelery she's had forever in the bottom of her jewelery box forever from her ex husband. Told her I would come and meet her with the testing equipment and digital scale. 

She had quite a bit, after weighing it all up, it came to $3,680. Should have seen her jaw drop followed by a big grin.

You just might be surprised how much your old or broken (or stuff from exes, ha ha) is worth.

I'll be stoppin at the Oval office to meet all the Milton People on here I haven't seen in a while. probably won't make it till around 8.

I'll have everything with me if anyone wants me to give you a price and you'll be there!

If


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Another forum members wife and friend had some stuff, went and met them at there office, took it out to the truck and tested and weighed it... friend had some broke stuff and old earrings in a baggie, paid her $1,265. The forum members wife, $660.

Come see us at either store, or if you got a decent amount and don't want to come in the store, let me know and I can meet you somewhere and give you a price, and if you like it...give you a stack of $$$$$!


----------

